# ScoreSome – studying orchestration



## bryla (Feb 18, 2013)

This year I set off a project called ScoreSome @ http://scoresome.wordpress.com/

I do this to spread the craft of orchestration and engraving hopefully saying things that aren't touched upon in books and YouTube and whatnot.

I hope that many people will contribute with observations on the works that I look at, starting with Mozart 35 and going chronologically up to study the history and evolution of orchestration.

Hope to see you there!

Thomas


----------



## bryla (Feb 25, 2013)

Second movement is up on ScoreSome,

http://scoresome.wordpress.com/2013/02/ ... ante-pt-1/

I've made a Facebook page for the blog where I'll be posting news about new entries.


----------

